# More Heavy Iron



## woodmantexas (Nov 13, 2012)

4 new horseshoe/railroad spike slingshots just in time for Xmas. Wrapped these with para-cord.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice choice of materials. These will certainly last the test of time.


----------



## woodmantexas (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks Hrawk.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice! Those are gonna catch some luck!

You ought to send one to Bob Munden. He's a slingshot shooter too.

R.I.P. Bob Munden. 2/8/42 - 12/10/12 
At the thime I wrote this Bob's family had not publicly released word of his death.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Those are really awesome, original and something very ruggedly North American about them!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

cooooool!!!

cheers, remco


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Hey Woods...nice work


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice. Won't have to worry about a fork hit breaking those.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Those slingshots are Texan for sure!


----------



## woodmantexas (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments! I enjoy building them just as much as shooting them. I think i'll take a break from the steel and try some home brewed micarta.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Boy do i love the look of those! Way to go!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Great idea, looks fantastic


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

Those are awesome. Did you attach them the old school black smith way or welder?


----------



## woodmantexas (Nov 13, 2012)

Cervantes, I cut a slot in the end of the RR spike to fit the horseshoe then welded. I have a small forge but that is a lot of work to forge weld.

Woody


----------



## woodmantexas (Nov 13, 2012)

Not SS related, more Xmas stuff I have been working on.

Woody


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Chow Bells? A neighbor had one as a kid to call her boys home. When they heard that bell and they lit out like they were heading to a carnival. 
I'm gussing their momma was either a good cook or heavy handed. I know about both. But this was back when a whoopin' was normal.


----------



## woodmantexas (Nov 13, 2012)

Lol! Yeah chow bells, garden bells or patio bells.........etc.


----------



## woodmantexas (Nov 13, 2012)

These are made from C02 fire extinguishers and ring nicely.


----------



## woodmantexas (Nov 13, 2012)

Last one.........back to slingshots.


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

Well that is just to cool. The "Iron Horse" slingshot - PM sent.


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Man that is some pretty cool stuff your making ,love the shooters


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Aren't the forks too High?


----------

